# ph spike



## mycross3 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a planted tank that I recently added about 8 swords about 14 in. My water is normally 7.6 ph

It just spiked to 8.8

Gh 45
kh 80
amon 0
nitrite 0
nitraite 10

in i am running co2


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

Possible lower CO2 level due to additional photosynthesis by the plants. That said, it is quite rare to see 8.8 pH unless you start out with SUPER alkaline water. I would expect a small increase like 0.2, but 7.6 to 8.8 is very abnormal. Make sure your test kit is calibrated.


----------



## Tsquare (Feb 9, 2007)

I have seen calibrate your kit several time. How do you calibrate a test kit? Mine is just so many drops of 2 test solutions in a measured amount of water.
Gene


----------



## mycross3 (Mar 28, 2007)

I spoke w/ a rep from seachem she told me to bring my gh up to about 80 -100 with equilibrium. I told her about the ph problem she told me to get Neutral Regulator or Acid Buffer.

Can you use Equilibrium with Neutral Reg. or Acid Buffer.

In my water comes from a house water softner ( my entire house is ran by this softner filter) like I stated early my Gh is 45ppm. By having low Gh would that contribute to the the Ph shift.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's usually low KH that causes large fluctuations in the pH of the aquarium. GH practically has no influence on it. Be sure to use a carbonate buffer for KH like baking soda and Seachem's Alkaline Buffer. Their Neutral Regulator is based on phosphate buffers that will skew your pH/KH/CO2 readings.


----------



## mycross3 (Mar 28, 2007)

Will the alkaline buffer raise up my already high ph.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

KH of 80 should not result in such a wild pH swing. Suspect there's a problem with how you measure the pH. Recheck using dip-in pH strip or equivalent.


----------



## mycross3 (Mar 28, 2007)

I think your right I just checked it again

Night lights off
Kh 6 dkh
Gh 1 dkh
Ph 7.4

Noon
Kh 6 dkh
Gh 1-2 dkh
Ph 7.2

Sink (water softner)
Kh 4 dkh
Gh 2
Ph 7.2

Thanks for the help all, I must have put to many drops to come up with 8.8 ph Thank God.
Do these parameters sound ok for planted discus tank?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't see any issue with that water and discus. I've raised them in 8.2 pH, 10 KH water. No problemo.


----------

